# Welcome Creative puppies!



## manda

Just a lil welcome to everyone to our latest forum..

This forum is here for those of you who love to write or paint or play music. If you want to share your art with us, feel free. 
This is like the photo gallery forum but for everything but photography. 

Poetry, writing, artworks, musci mp3s..if you've got it to share, start a thread!

I also think this shouldn't be a critique forum unless people ask for a critique.

Have fun guys!


----------

